# Invisble Fencing



## kooba (Oct 8, 2006)

I just got a male yellow lab a couple of weeks ago. He is 11 weeks old. Was wondering if he is too young to have invisible fencing? I live on the outskirts of town but have close neighbors. He does know what sit is but doesn't have the command stay down very good yet. Does this matter? Would like to have this instead of a kennel. He would have a pen and dog house in the garage and would have a dog door to go out side. What do you pros think? I am going with the petsafe brand. KOOBA


----------



## Goldeneye (Feb 24, 2006)

An invisible fence can keep your dog in, but it cannot keep danger out.

I would reconsider.


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

Wait untill the pup is at least 4-6 months old. I got a fence at 4.5 months at turned it on at 5months. If they are to young they just dont understand it and get burned down by the fence ruining the dog. Just hang in there untill the dog is old enough to understand it. I love my fence but i also have a kennel as well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2006)

build a kennel, keep the other dogs and critters away from yours. much safer and more peace of mind for you. Just my two cents.....


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I have heard of someone having there dog stolen that had this type of fence. I would never leave home with this type of fence or live next to a busy road with this type of fence. I was going to buy a invisible fence but so far by just training my dog does pretty well with staying in our yard. I might buy one down the road just extra precautions but if I were you I would kennel up the dog during the day while your gone and let them run and at night and in the morning when your not sleeping. dont feel bad about kenneling them up during the day they will pretty much sleep all day wether there in a kennel or not.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I would put it in. You don't have to worry about Fido running out and getting hit by a car or bothering people walking by. My pup is now 5 months old and he's been on the fencing collar for about a month. I have another dog lab that's been on it for 5 years. Follow the training instructions and he'll know the boundaries within a week.


----------

